# The Late Spring 2021 A.G. Russell Knife Catalog Arrived!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

While I have a 'few' knives laying around in the house, I'm always looking for the latest and greatest. When the newest A.G. Russell catalog arrived, I devoured it. And while I have never actually purchased a sample of their "One Hand" knives (yet), I know the model is made in Maniago, Italy. Who knows, perhaps a long lost cousin found work...

First thing to you newbies--_hang onto your wallet_! The knives they offer won't be found in your usual venues, the catalogs are few, and many collectors find the designs a tad "nouveau riche." Guys like me ask themselves if knife with a three inch blade is worth 275.00 dollars, and to that, I'll admit it's a steal. You don't snivel at a Corvette because it's plastic. Ergo, the best knives in the world are worth a serious look.

So, first thing, why Maniago, Italy? It's quite simple. To make this folder you have to find a very rare marketplace with rarified tool makers. The Maniago manufacturers demanded the absolute minimum of rejects and errors. In fact, as I write this the quality control people are _checking every single knife_. This Q/C has defined this run as "_exceptionally well made_." That might seem terse, but when an Italian manufacturer says something even this bland it means they hit one out of the park.

My knife will be coming, I'm already soaking the best stones I have, and my wife is 50/50 on not divorcing me. If you want the best meal, you eat where the gourmonds go. If you want the best automobile, you have one hand-built. If you want the best made knife with superior steel, then you plead with the best craftsman in Maniago.

If this knife seems to call out to you, then you'd better get going. Guys like me already have money in the pipe...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If you really want to see the latest and greatest you need to go online.

Those catalogs are printed months before they're sent out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*If you really want to see the latest and greatest you need to go online. Those catalogs are printed months before they're sent out.*

Oh, I quite agree. But between me, Nick and his wife Joyce, I usually find "toys" in my mailbox without even ordering stuff. Besides, I've reached the age when I like to settle back with a decent catalog and actually see the items they want to sell. Granted, when I was little boy I paced to the mailbox daily to find the plastic model depiction of "_The Twenty Mule Team_." BTW, that item came in a zillion pieces and it took my dad weeks to put it together. As I learned, yes, there were twenty mules in the package--but each totally different piece was comprised of *one-half of a mule*--you had to find the other half yourself...


----------

